# Neue Workstation für Grafik & 3d... Tipp?



## cyberguardian (14. September 2006)

Guten Abend, ich bin schon einige Zeit am recherchieren und hoffe, das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Hat jemand mit den Marken Erfahrung / hat einen Tipp für mich bezüglich der Anschaffung?

Was ich suche ist ein natürlich vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis guter PC, zu Gunsten der Leistung darf es aber auch mal etwas mehr sein.

Da ich Grafik und 3D Design im professionellen Bereich betreibe, bräuchte ich schon ein System mit ordentlicher Performance angedacht waren Dualprozessoren und 4GB Ram, von der Kategorie her. (Photoshop mit großen Datenmengen, Cinema 4D, 3Ds Max)

Mir wurde oft geraten mir selbst etwas zusammen zu bauen, aber derartige Tipps kamen sicher Von Gamern und nicht von Leuten für die etwas mehr auf dem Spiel steht als das die LAN Party ausfällt, wenn das Ding streikt, sprich das System sollte von den Hardware Komponenten 100% aufeinander abgestimmt sein / rund laufen (Habe auch lange genug selbst PCs zusammen gebaut um damit z.T. Erfahrungen zu machen . und vor allem sehr guten Service im Schadensfall bieten, 3-4 Jahre Garantie mit 24h Vorort Service wären schon nicht schlecht.

Apple kommt eigentlich für mich nicht in Frage, da nicht alle Programme auf Macs laufen und ich doch Betriebssystem und Preisleistung immer wieder für mehr als zweifelhaft halte…

Eine Workstation von http://www.alienware.de würde diese Anforderungen zwar alle erfüllen, aber die Dinger sind schon vom Geschäftsstandpunk her ziemlich teuer, auch soll die Preis / Leistung z.T. nicht so gut sein / überteuert. Oder wie sieht es mit Dell aus?

Oder kennt jemand noch etwas Drittes, das gut sein soll / gute Leistung bring, bzw. hat mit den genannten Unternehmen Erfahrung?


Ich wäre für Tipps und Meinungen wirklich dankbar...


----------



## chmee (14. September 2006)

Du suchst Arbeitstiere, die nicht mucken dürfen.

Da kommen auch in die nähere Auswahl IBM und hp.
http://www.weltenbauer.com/products...95d56699c41a05389b04626c3c&ImgName=hp_web.jpg
http://www.cat-zentrum.de/sales/unterseiten/navi_Hardware/Workstation.html
http://www.yello.tv/index.php?module=Content&tid=5&orderby=&filter=land^sub^1

Bin der Meinung dass IBM und hp 3-Jahre Austausch-Vor-Ort anbieten.
So ein Service kostet, logisch !

mfg chmee


----------

